# Should be a great shoot opening day



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

Went out to the club to check on the boat. I saw a couple hundred Geese and over a thousand ducks and we are just starting to fill the ponds. Anyone else been out to any clubs. Location Salt Lake County West of the Airport.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what club do you belong to ?


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

Blackhawk


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that must be a new club out there. will good luck on your hunts.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

Blackhawk(aka Blackhawk Duck and Goose Club) has been around since 1930.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we belonged to a club out there befor and I never rember hearing or seeing that name out there. where about is your club maybe you are futher west then were we where at.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

We don’t have any signs. We only have 27 Members and 4 of 5 Leases, but only about 20 of us hunt it.

East side of us is the airport
North side of us is the Harrison


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ok i know where it at. we belonged to the S n j club that was out there.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I was a member of the Blackhawk back in the early eighties, it was a fun club. I'm happy to see that it still exists. How would you rate the S&J club?


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know anything about S&J .


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to hunt SJ all the time (my buddy's dad was a member forever) Ever since around the time of the airport mitigation though, the club steadily began to suck. I hear there were issues with the owners fighting but can't really say, as it would all be heresay. Anyways, my buddy and I quit hunting it and his dad joined another club 2 years ago. The dues skyrocketed this year though and since his dad doesn't hunt enough to justify the cost, he didn't renew there or even join another. My buddy and I are both in college so we can't afford our own memberships but I doubt we'd buy them anyways. Public marshes have been fine for us. Back to the main point - even after losing some great land to the airport, SJ could be really good if the owners would manage it right but for whatever reason they don't so it's not.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

S&j club sucked. it was good prouty but the way they ran it. it realy sucked. they didnt put any water in the ponds intell lieka couple weeks befor the hunt.the dud did not know how to run the club. I dont think they are out there any more .


----------

